# Rhom And Manny!



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Decided to post a couple pics.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice I really like that Manny


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet, nice fish!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the red on the manueli's gill plates


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I like the hook on the top of his tail.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice looking Manny!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice fish. What size is your manny? His body looks a lot more full than mine, and his humeral spot and gill plates are very intense with color. If I were to guess I would say at least 6.5-7".


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bad ass Manny!


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

nice serra's!!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

just wondering what a full grown manny looks like or do thay stay the same and whats the biggest one anyone seen or ownes


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking fish


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice manny!


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The Manny is about 6" give or take and the Diamond rhom is close to 10". "RnR" has my old manny and I missed having one so I bought another one. Looking at getting a 12" plus black rhom and then I will be done shopping for Piranhas.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice Piranhas, is that your leo? lets see some pics of that


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Very nice looking piranha you have, tanks are spotless also.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

ICEE said:


> Very nice looking piranha you have, tanks are spotless also.


Thanks! Hard to keep up on the algae with the t5 lights!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy crap those are two sweet looking serras!



BLKPiranha said:


> Very nice looking piranha you have, tanks are spotless also.


Thanks! Clean all my tanks every 7 days and sometimes earlier for my ray tanks. Hard to keep up on the algae with the t5 lights! LO
[/quote]

Overall you have an awesome fish collection.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow man amazing collection







What size tank are all those fish in? Even an Armatus







lets see more pics of that tank... amazing.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love you ray collection


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

ICEE said:


> love you ray collection


----------

